# Pregnancy weight gain



## wi-steve (May 26, 2008)

Ok, I'm beaming with excitement... it's still way to early to tell people, but what the heck... if all goes well i will be a daddy around Jan 09. 

Now, I don't mean to sounds like it's the only or most exciting thing that wil happen, but I'm extremely turned on thinking about the weight gain that my lovely wife will encounter as part of her pregnancy. She's a voluptous 190ish lbs now. From what we read it sounds like 20-30lbs gain is probably normal. But the question I have for the BBWs here, is how much did you gain and did it stay?

Thanks,
Steve


----------



## podunk (May 27, 2008)

Wife gained 90 with the first one, then lost everything (was 170 to start), and 50 with the next one, lost all of it,,,but she's gained back to 250 now. Her big prego belly just added to what was already a very sensual experience for us which was driven, for us at least, more from the beauty of pregnancy than for my own weight gain fetishes...


----------



## wrestlingguy (May 27, 2008)

well, my wife only gained 12 pounds, but she was already 273 when she discovered we were going to be parents.

For her, the real weight was gained AFTER my son was born. She took 6 months off from work to be with our son, and ate a bunch while at home. She had a lot of help from some of her friends, who were always coming over with goodies for her.

Every pregnancy is different with regard to weight gain. I hope your wife has a very healthy pregnancy and delivery, and my best to you both. Enjoy!


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (May 30, 2008)

Congratulations on the impending pregnancy! I am sure aspects of her aside from her belly gain will be enjoyable for both of you.

Make sure to document with video, photos or a journal. It's an exciting time in both your lives.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (May 30, 2008)

I gained 14 pounds with my first pregnancy.....then lost five of it the week before the birth so I went into labor only nine pounds over my starting weight. I gave birth to a ten pound baby...yeah, I lost weight with my first pregnancy. 24 pounds to be exact. I was sick most of the time and couldn't keep much down the first five months. 

Second pregnancy- twins. I gained about 45 pounds. The babes weighed a combined total of 13 lbs, 1 oz. The first weigh in after their birth- I had only lost 22 pounds giving birth. The next week, I lost 18 lbs in two days....all the retained water from my pre-eclampsia finally came off. 

Funny, as a fat woman, I never had much weight gain from pregnancy. I gained more from the hunger of breast feeding. I gained almost 50 pounds in the year after both births. (I lost it both times after stopping through dieting).


**Congratulations on the new addition


----------



## KHayes666 (May 31, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I gained 14 pounds with my first pregnancy.....then lost five of it the week before the birth so I went into labor only nine pounds over my starting weight. I gave birth to a ten pound baby...yeah, I lost weight with my first pregnancy. 24 pounds to be exact. I was sick most of the time and couldn't keep much down the first five months.
> 
> Second pregnancy- twins. I gained about 45 pounds. The babes weighed a combined total of 13 lbs, 1 oz. The first weigh in after their birth- I had only lost 22 pounds giving birth. The next week, I lost 18 lbs in two days....all the retained water from my pre-eclampsia finally came off.
> 
> ...



I've actually heard a lot more stories of women gaining a lot of weight AFTER pregnancies rather than during. 

You're right about the breast feeding, and also add in the fact that the mother can't really go out and do much when the child needs constant care and attention for the first 6 months of birth, 6 months of snacking and watching tv in between the baby cries.


----------



## Tad (Jun 2, 2008)

It is apparently pretty common for bigger women to gain less weight, or even lose weight, during pregnancy. Some do gain weight, but in at least some cases it seems their body checks and says "Yep, got enough food reserves to nourish the baby even if things get rough, no need for special action." 

If I recall long ago pre-natal classes corrrectly, they suggested that during pregnancy a woman burns about 250 more calories per day, on average, and that while breast-feeding they'll burn about about an additional 500 calories per day. So you'll get that some eat more on top of that, and gain weight during one or both phases. Others gain more weight afterwards, because they keep eating as much as they were when those demands were on their bodies. Some gain weight during pregnancy, then lose while breast feeding (they cut back on eating, and their body burns up some of the fat stores). In general though, it seems that most women don't lose pregnancy weight until after they've stopped breast-feeding, which probably makes sense, their body wants the extra reserves until it knows the baby is not dependent on it for food.

Anyway, everybody ends up differently, so try not to expect any particular outcome too much, just enjoy the whole miraculous ride, wherever it goes.


----------



## EpsilonCool (Jun 2, 2008)

For the first two pregnancies my wife gained about 28lbs during the pregnancy and about 40lbs afterwards and never lost it.

She was nearly 260lbs at the start of her 3rd and last pregnancy and she went up like a balloon. She was so big at the start of her 3rd trimester that the Dr thought the dates were wrong. She was about 350lbs by the time she gave birth. To be honest, it went from being a turn on to being quite scary.


----------



## HottiMegan (Jun 2, 2008)

I'm currently 7 1/2 months pregnant and have gained about 25lbs. All of that from the beginning. I haven't gained one lb in four months. My girth, however is ever expanding. A lot of my summer clothes from last year dont even begin to fit my boobs anymore. 

Most of the women on my plus size and pregnant board have gained around 10lbs by this time of the pregnancy. But a lot have stories of gaining huge amounts their first pregnancy. I lost 15lbs my first pregnancy, then an additional 50 the first month post baby.


----------



## KHayes666 (Jun 2, 2008)

HottiMegan said:


> I'm currently 7 1/2 months pregnant and have gained about 25lbs. All of that from the beginning. I haven't gained one lb in four months. My girth, however is ever expanding. A lot of my summer clothes from last year dont even begin to fit my boobs anymore.
> 
> Most of the women on my plus size and pregnant board have gained around 10lbs by this time of the pregnancy. But a lot have stories of gaining huge amounts their first pregnancy. I lost 15lbs my first pregnancy, then an additional 50 the first month post baby.



One and 1/2 months to go....you psyched?


----------



## HottiMegan (Jun 2, 2008)

more nervous than anything. I feel wholy unprepared as far as baby gear goes. It's actually two months to go because pregnancy lasts 40 weeks which is nearly 10 months. I still need to get the stroller, car seat and cradle out of storage and get it all ready lol.


----------



## wi-steve (Jun 9, 2008)

Thanks everyone... this is our first time so I'm pretty excited all around. 

Only bummer... she now has a good excuse to not help strip lead paint as we repaint!

Steve


----------



## findingme4me (Jun 24, 2008)

congrats. 

Im also pregnant and thats why i have not been around the boards i didnt know if pregnancy was welcome here...so i turned to lurking. anyways. 

with my son i gained 100 lbs. and lost 20 after.
and this new pregnancy <in my 5th month> ive been eating and eating but losing, not gaining. go figure. my doctor said that plus size women dont tend to gain. oh well. i like watching my belly get big and round. 

could post pics of you like.


----------



## GoddessNoir (Jun 24, 2008)

I'm pregnant too. No need to lurk. Everyone is cool with whatever, at least my experience.

I don't think I've gained too much weight though, I haven't weighed myself and my Dr.'s scale only goes to 300 pounds. (He is however, very size accepting)

Just this weekend I went through my mounds of clothes to seperate into "can still get away with" and "oh, I totally can't wear this". Many of my summer clothes from previous years like Megan said, just won't fit around my boobs, forget my tummy and I'm only 13 weeks.

A friend of mine, also a bigger gal has lost like at least 20 pounds and she is currently 8 months.


----------



## Tad (Jun 24, 2008)

findingme4me said:


> congrats.
> 
> Im also pregnant and thats why i have not been around the boards i didnt know if pregnancy was welcome here...so i turned to lurking. anyways.
> 
> ...





GoddessNoir said:


> I'm pregnant too. No need to lurk. Everyone is cool with whatever, at least my experience.
> 
> I don't think I've gained too much weight though, I haven't weighed myself and my Dr.'s scale only goes to 300 pounds. (He is however, very size accepting)
> 
> ...



Findingmeforme: Of course you are welcome here! Why on earth not??? There is actually a 'pictures of fat pregnant women' thread on the health board right now, so if you feel like posting pics, go ahead. Personally I think there is nothing more attractive.....BBWs are gorgeous, that pregnancy glow is amazing, so combine the two and :wubu: (not a sexual fetish thing, just a 'wow they look great!' thing)

I'm glad you are enjoying watching your tummy get round. Nothing as dramatic as your first pregnancy by the sounds of it--100 pounds?!? You must have looked like you were about to pop by the end of that, I'd think! Was some of that water retention/preeclampsia (however you spell that)?

I know with my wife's pregnancy she gained minimally for the first five-six months, then gained about twenty over the last part. Which left her down a few pounds once everything was done. Her witch of an ob/gyn had told her, however "You are already obese so I don't want you to gain any weight during the pregnancy" (my wife was all of 215 at the time :doh: ). 

Goddess Noir: sorry your clothes won't fit much already. Plus sized maternity clothes can be a real pain to find  Have you just moved up a size? Or have you actually managed to find maternity wear in your size?


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Jun 24, 2008)

I want to be pregnant I don't want to have to lose 100lbs first, I wanna be pregnant now Owell. Not very safe for a 500lber to get knocked up. 

I'm so happy for you 3 that are pregnant....lucky lucky ladies.


----------



## findingme4me (Jun 24, 2008)

No none if my gain was water or pre E. it was just umm "eating for two" 

oh man, I was 128 when i got pregnant and i delivered at 227 I didn't even really notice it till the last few pictures that were taken of me. then i was like wow.


----------



## Tad (Jun 24, 2008)

findingme4me said:


> No none if my gain was water or pre E. it was just umm "eating for two"
> 
> oh man, I was 128 when i got pregnant and i delivered at 227 I didn't even really notice it till the last few pictures that were taken of me. then i was like wow.



*boggles* I hope your partner was some sort of FA and appreciated it *L*

But Im also curious, had you always been thin up till then, or had your weight been up and down previously? (folks always comment on how easily lost weight can come back, so wondering if that could have contributed). Also a little boggled that you didnt notice it that much, but I guess if you were healthy and strong it might have just seemed like well Im pregnant so of course Im bigger and things are awkward and harder or something? Im probably just surprised because the women Ive been around during pregnancy have seemed so focused on how much bigger they were or werent, but I guess not everyone is so obsessive in such waysyours is probably the better attitude, just rarer.

Anyways, best wishes on this one going smoothly as can be!


----------



## GoddessNoir (Jun 24, 2008)

edx said:


> Goddess Noir: sorry your clothes won't fit much already. Plus sized maternity clothes can be a real pain to find  Have you just moved up a size? Or have you actually managed to find maternity wear in your size?




Thanks. I've haven't had a real problem finding maternity clothes. Not a HUGE selection which has been a bit of a problem since I LOVE clothes and have real fashionista tendencies. 

I've gotten lots of pants from Lane Bryant, a few things from Motherhood Maternity and some things from JC Penny. The shirts and dresses have been musch easier since this season the floaty, "feminine" look is in fashion. I've racked up on those.


----------



## KHayes666 (Jun 25, 2008)

I wish I could knock someone up, any takers? lol j/k...I hope everyone here delivers wonderful children


----------



## Totmacher (Jun 26, 2008)

What he said, but without the, "j/k" my biological clock's ticking, yo!


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Jun 26, 2008)

Just remember there's a lot of downstream stuff once the 'knocking up' is over with. The world already has too many ready-made sperm donors--it needs attentive dads.

Not j/k. Serious business.


----------



## Tori DeLuca (Jun 26, 2008)

From my experience I am going to have to agree with KHayes. I was 311 when I conceived my daughter last year and delivered at 260 ish. I dropped a few additional pounds after delivery ( I developed a pretty bad infection ) but since then I have gained a HUGE:doh: untold amount of weight I cant even tell you. I am WAY over the 311 I started at. My poor body has been through the ringer this year LOL


----------



## Matt L. (Jul 4, 2008)

I've always been a little curious about this subject. I've a pair of good friends who have had four children each and both them lost all of their pregnancy weight and are still trim to this day, while I have another female buddy who had only one child and was slim but after becoming pregnant gained a vast amount of weight that she never lost. Could genetics play a role in this?


----------



## EpsilonCool (Jul 4, 2008)

Matt L. said:


> I've always been a little curious about this subject. I've a pair of good friends who have had four children each and both them lost all of their pregnancy weight and are still trim to this day, while I have another female buddy who had only one child and was slim but after becoming pregnant gained a vast amount of weight that she never lost. Could genetics play a role in this?



I saw a Discovery Channel program on obesity that suggested a theory that the body has its own set weight and will try to maintain that weight. Within reason the body will adjust its mechanisms to stay at the weight and it takes a sustained change over a prolonged time to affect this set weight.

9 months of the munchies would certainly count. My wife ate for Canada throughout her 3rd pregnancy, blew up like a balloon and stayed there.

I think activity levels and attitude play a large part in it. I have a friend who is a human dynamo. She has 3 kids but she is so slim you couldn't imagine her pregnant.

I have another friend who has become considerably less physically active after her pregnancy and has barely shifted the weight.

The TV program also discussed the affect of stress on weight gain. Apparently stress causes the production of a stress hormone called cortisone which has an affect on the way the body pads itself with fat.

There is no doubt about it, having kids is stressful and if stress plays a part in weight gain then we all know that some people handle stress differently than others so it makes sense that some people are going to put on weight due to stress after the pregancy


----------



## Matt L. (Aug 5, 2008)

This is amazing and would like to share this story. My neighbor down the block recently gave birth. While pregnant with exception to a big balloon belly she gained very little weight elsewhere on her body. Honest to goodness. Now that she has given birth she has really piled on the pound. Not just her belly either but her waist and thighs and butt. I'm amazed because while pregnant she gained very little weight. I'm guessing she must have put on like 40-pounds? Any thoughts?


----------



## wi-steve (Aug 6, 2008)

Update... all is going very well.  Everyone is healthy and happy so far (i think we're at about 15 weeks).

Interestingly enough, her weight has hardly changed, but the belly is becoming much bigger, the two rolls merging into one bigger, wider belly. Maybe I'm just optimistic, but i would swear that thighs, hips and butt are bigger too. Gotta love the fringe benefits!

Steve


----------



## collared Princess (Aug 7, 2008)

hi..just wanted to add that I was 490 when I got preg and when I had my daughter I was 520..usually the weight gain for a ssbbw isnt alot alot but could be for a bbw..how much does she weigh?:eat1:Treasure Bombshell


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Aug 7, 2008)

Matt L. said:


> This is amazing and would like to share this story. My neighbor down the block recently gave birth. While pregnant with exception to a big balloon belly she gained very little weight elsewhere on her body. Honest to goodness. Now that she has given birth she has really piled on the pound. Not just her belly either but her waist and thighs and butt. I'm amazed because while pregnant she gained very little weight. I'm guessing she must have put on like 40-pounds? Any thoughts?



Refer back to my post on the first page of this thread if you would like....I lost weight in my first pregnancy....about broke even with my second twin pregnancy....yet gained 50 pounds after each birth while breast-feeding them. It doesn't make you hungry..........it makes you HONGRY! 



collared Princess said:


> hi..just wanted to add that I was 490 when I got preg and when I had my daughter I was 520..usually the weight gain for a ssbbw isnt alot alot* but could be for a bbw*..how much does she weigh?:eat1:Treasure Bombshell



I didn't gain much.....lost weight on the first pregnancy due to almost constant sickness.


----------



## wi-steve (Aug 8, 2008)

C. Princess: She's 190 ish, maybe gained 5 lbs or so. 

Snackbar: Crap, i hadn't even thought of that!!!! Ok seriously we've been married over 8 years and after beating cancer we had been looking to adopt. It's a miracle that we're blessed with the opportunity to have our own child and are both very much looking forward to it.

She'll be a great mom and left to my own devices, I'd probably screw all kinds of stuff up, but luckily she is good with kids.

Steve


----------



## collared Princess (Aug 8, 2008)

You will do just fine you will be a great dad..parenting is just apart of who we are..I remember my friend used to call babies "IT" and how do you change "IT"..but then she had her own now she is like super mom..190 well you may end up with a seruois bbw in a few months..women closer to reg weight tend to gain at least 50 pounds..congrats by the way!!!!:eat1:


----------



## Maverick14120 (Aug 28, 2008)

When i was dating my ex GF (was with her twice for over 9 yrs total ) we talked about kids the 1st time we were together and back then she weighed about 325lbs and didn't know about my interest in bigger women. The weight was the one thing she dreaded. After we got back together the 2nd time i told her and during that time she was coming out of her shell and not feeling ashamed of her curves (She was down to the 290's then) and commented once if she knew she'd loose it all after the baby was born she would of loved to do nothing but just pig out during the pregnancy and had nothing to do with my interests either.


----------



## EpsilonCool (Sep 3, 2008)

Clearly weight gain during pregnancy varies from person to person but I have seen one post that mentioned that although the SSBBW in question didn't gain much weight in the last 3 months her size increased dramatically.

Have any of you had this happen?


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Sep 3, 2008)

I'm willing to bet that the majority of women see a big shape change in the last trimester- that's when the baby grows the biggest.


----------



## wi-steve (Sep 4, 2008)

So far i've been absolutely amazed at the changes in size, without much change in her weight. The belly is definitely getting bigger now, big enough to get in the way of simple things like getting close enough to the countertops to reach upper shelves in the kitchen.

Today i heard tha baby's heartbeat for the first time, i was out of town last time she had an appt. Amazing.

Steve


----------

